# Which one? SA Mil-Spec $700 vs. Para GI $470



## Q-Tip-81 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys....your help would be greatly appreciated here. Here are the price points for each within my situation. I would buy the Mil-Spec online and the Para from a local dealer. Before today, I was pretty well set on the Springer, but I just don't know if the quality and CS is worth the extra $250. Both are NIB.

Springfield Mil-Spec SS: $660 price + $30 shipping + $15 FFL Dealer fee = Total App. $705










Para GI Black: Total App. $469










Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Granted that the Springfield CS is first class but I really don't see much difference between the two except the finish. At the price point of the Para I may have to take a look at one :mrgreen: 3 dot sights, 8+1 capacity what's not to like. Haven't shoot a Para and know nothing about their CS but I think I would take the chance and use the extra $$$ for ammo.

Edit: The Para website list 3-dot sights, on Davidsons website it says GI sights. If the Para has the small plain GI sights it would be out for me. I just can't get a good sight picture with the plain GI sights.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not shot the Para GI Expert but have heard great things about them. AS for the Springer. I have two 1911's of theirs and would not part with either.

Are the pictures the two you are looking at? It's really hard to compare a stainless weapon with one that is parkerized, Paracoated, etc. A stainless weapon is going to cost more pretty much with all the makers. 

Without having any first hand knowledge on the Para GI Expert it's really hard for me to say. I own a couple Para Ord pistols as well. If the GI Expert is anywhere near as well built as my LTC and P16 are it would be pretty hard to make up my mind. The Para is a Mil Spec in it's own right. If you liked it when you seen it then I would get that rather than spend more and have to ship something else in.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> Granted that the Springfield CS is first class but I really don't see much difference between the two except the finish. At the price point of the Para I may have to take a look at one :mrgreen: 3 dot sights, 8+1 capacity what's not to like. Haven't shoot a Para and know nothing about their CS but I think I would take the chance and use the extra $$$ for ammo.
> 
> Edit: The Para website list 3-dot sights, on Davidsons website it says GI sights. If the Para has the small plain GI sights it would be out for me. I just can't get a good sight picture with the plain GI sights.


I looked a few of the Para's on Gunbroker and they have 3-dot sights. I think that's the direction I would go, but that's just me.


----------



## Q-Tip-81 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for your input. But I think I've decided on the SA Mil-Spec.....I just don't know whether to jump on board with the SS or parkerized at about a $80 price difference.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Q-Tip-81 said:


> Thanks for your input. But I think I've decided on the SA Mil-Spec.....I just don't know whether to jump on board with the SS or parkerized at about a $80 price difference.


Don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The SS is worth the $80 to me. You have to stay on top of the parkerized because it will rust. Maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice choice on the Springfield...shot my Uncle's today and was very impressed. It's now on my list.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Stainless is definately worth the $80 to me and I am lazy :smt023

I really like the looks of that Springfield - wow


:smt1099


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I, also had to decide on wether a springfield or a para. The para found a new home in my safe,I bought it this last Saturday and shot it yesterday.I can tell you fit and action are supereb triger breaks at 4lbs slide is smooth and ha no slop. and at age 52 my siht is not as good as when I was younger so the 3 dots sight is great for me. I paid 459.oo at a local gun shop.I dont think you will go wrong with the para.
Bob


----------



## johnny7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Knowing that I would be changing the sights and adding a high grip beavertail and a few other mods I would opt for the Para. As I would be doing these mods myself then I would use the difference in money for a new finish (hard chrome probably, maybe two tone it) just my two cents. Either way I am sure you will be happy. Both are great looking 1911s.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Para is coming out with a SS model in 2010. I own the carbon steel GI Expert. It is a shooter. I have about 350 rounds through it so far. Currently getting a couple of ftrtb per 100 rounds. Mostly on the last round of the magazine. The 3 dot sights are similar to the sights on the SA Mil-spec. The GI Expert is a shooter. It comes with a commander style hammer. So, the lack of a beavertail grip safety isn't an issue. No hammer bite. 

I'd buy it again.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...Stainless needs no refinishing and lasts longer...worth the $80 to me...


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Had my Para GI Expert out on the range again today. No issues. I guess it is getting broken in. Great value.


----------

